
Can you take back open source code? - alecco
https://hackaday.com/2018/09/27/can-you-take-back-open-source-code/
======
informatimago
Which is why the FSF demands the assignment of the copy right from each author
to the FSF for the GNU project.

I don't think they did that for Linux, did they?

In any case, they should start collecting copyright assignment forms quick,
they won't be able to get them all!

